# Providers of Orchestration and MIDI mockup services



## fido94 (Dec 11, 2012)

Are there folks out there providing orchestration and (realistic) mockup services? If so, please speak up :D 

The end product I'm looking for is really the mockup.

Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2012)

Also interested in this


----------



## mikebarry (Dec 12, 2012)

we have a team that does this - including live odubs if needed

you can email me for more info

barry at cinesamples 

Alex Temple is on our team and he does excellent mockups


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 12, 2012)

There are a lot of folks here that do this kind of thing - there's a scary amount of talent here. Colin O'Malley, Daniel James, our esteemed moderators, where to start?!

In addition to regular scoring & commercial gigs, I do a lot of orchestral programming (finished tracks) for album projects. Can't say I'm ever bored


----------



## Blakus (Dec 12, 2012)

I do quite a bit of this also.


----------



## Goran (Dec 12, 2012)

fido94 @ Tue Dec 11 said:


> Are there folks out there providing orchestration and (realistic) mockup services? If so, please speak up :D
> 
> The end product I'm looking for is really the mockup.
> 
> Thanks.



Hi fido & Greg,

you can check my demo page here:

http://www.digital-orchestra-production.com/en/demos/index.html

The demo-examples are classical orchestra literature (have the merit of demonstrating most of one's skill), but I do all styles, and hybrid productions as well. I provide both orchestration and sample-based orchestra production.

Best,

Goran


----------



## Blake Ewing (Dec 13, 2012)

I do mock-ups and 'synthestration' (orchestrating your sketch and programming) as well.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3f3gVcJw44


----------



## Casey Edwards (Dec 18, 2012)

I've also done this before (both ways). MIDI -> score and score -> Mockup. A lot of people here are pretty savvy with this workflow I'd say.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm actually looking for someone to help orchestrate some melodic ideas into modern compositions for a feature score. There is a good budget so you will be compensated, please pm me if you're interested in this collaboration!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2012)

Greg @ Tue Dec 18 said:


> I'm actually looking for someone to help orchestrate some melodic ideas into modern compositions for a feature score. There is a good budget so you will be compensated, please pm me if you're interested in this collaboration!



pm me more details... . I am a very special ghost!


----------



## sstern (Dec 20, 2012)

I can do a realistic mockups. Here are my compositions from recent movies I scored:

http://soundcloud.com/sergeistern/sets/film-music-60/

Regards,
Sergei Stern


----------

